# 1996 Swift Royale 590



## ginner (Nov 16, 2010)

Swift Royale 590 2.5td 1996 can any tell the MPG please 
as i am looking to buy one

many thanks Dave


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

we had a 635 royale but it was on a VW Lt R reg. great vehicle, got around 24 mpg going down through France and Spain.
Dont think there would be much difference with the Fiat.

cabby


----------



## buffallobill (Sep 28, 2007)

our swift sundance 590 rl 1998 2.5 non turbo.
we average 25mpg bearing in mind we nurse the engine and dont push it hard..


----------



## Mikemoss (Sep 5, 2005)

We get between 25 and 28mpg from the 2.5tdi-cat in our 1998 Bessacarr E695 which is probably a little heavier than the Swift you're looking at. Great engine in my view, nice and simple and very reliable (85,000 miles with nothing other than service items so far).


----------

